# Interesting article about Mother freezing eggs for her Daughter



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Saw this today on BBC News:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6264082.stm

Rosie. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I heard an interview with the doctor overseeing this lady's care, he said that the daughter would be able to 'swap' these eggs for the eggs of an annonymous donor if she wished. I realise that not everyone may want eggs that have been in the freezer 15 years but this option seems to hve been left out of all the reporting in the media who just want the 'shock' factor. I really don't see it being too different to a sister donating her eggs, which currently seems socially aceptable.
Three cheers for the Mum, I say!
Lizi.x


----------

